# C=c 29 Mii



## Lendow (Dec 30, 2009)

*C+c 29 Mii*

I have just sighned up and look forward to sharing ideas and info with fellow sailors.
Quick question. I have sailed my C+C 29 MII in all kinds of conditions and love it. Unity (boat name) is keeping me safe and dry. 
I am interested in anyone who would like to comment on taking her accross the Atlantic. I have started a lot of upgrades and do not plan on crossing for a good 5 years. I do not want to buy another more worthy boat as I really enjoy this boat. I have sailed her in many crazy conditions and found her up for the task, she is a bit of a rough ride though !

Thanks
Len


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Carina and Me

If this boat can do it, I think that your C&C can. Just make sure that your boat is very well prepared.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I have found the C&C 29 to be a little tender. I learned to sail on 29s, But that can be overcome by being able to reduce sail area appropriately. 

What are the biggest winds and waves you have faced so far?


----------



## Lendow (Dec 30, 2009)

*Cc 29 Mii*

Did you learn on CC29 Mark II. I find these not as tender as the Mark I. I have not been out in over 30 knots waves 2.5 metres( that is what they were reporting at the time. Had double reef main and storm jib and was having a great time. I am curious if I should continue to prepare this boat or find another. I realy love this boat.

Thanks
Len


----------



## Lendow (Dec 30, 2009)

*29 vs 19 feet*

Tager

My boat sounds like a dream compared to a 19 foot boat.

Thanks
Len


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Lendow said:


> Did you learn on CC29 Mark II. I find these not as tender as the Mark I. I have not been out in over 30 knots waves 2.5 metres( that is what they were reporting at the time. Had double reef main and storm jib and was having a great time. I am curious if I should continue to prepare this boat or find another. I realy love this boat.
> 
> Thanks
> Len


They were all mid 80's MkII's. I really liked them.

Those conditions should give you a good idea, but it is not the worst you will face.

My biggest concern would be the windows.. Are they still lexan on a compound curve, held in with silicone. That would need beefing up.


----------



## Lendow (Dec 30, 2009)

*cc29 upgrades*

We upgraded the windows, with new appropriate glass (south shore supplier of cc parts) and proper super glue $100 a tube, not an easy job. Any wories about the hull making a crossing. Bottom is being epoxied and decks were just redone.

Thanks
Len


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I am assuming that you had a surveyor check out everything when you purchased. The only issue of which I am aware with C&C's is the infamous smile at the keel/hull joint. Give the rigging a good thorough check. Carry some spare wire and some bulldog clips in case you break a shroud or stay.

The interior will probably need some work. Add lee clothes to both settees. make sure that the sole flooring is secure as well as secure all of the stowage under the settees, v-berth and quarterberth. Ensure the batteries are secure.

Make sure there is a grab bar in front of the stave and add a galley harness for extra security.

On deck add U bolts to each corner of the cockpit to secure tethers and run jacklines. How many do you plan on having for you crossing?

A five year plan is a great one. Work your way up. Develop and hone your skills. I might suggest either getting some certification or hiring an instructor to help develop good habits. There should be some CYA instructors in your vicinity. Check out Canadian Yachting Association for some names.

Working on your own boat will give you a great familiarity with it.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Lendow said:


> I have just sighned up and look forward to sharing ideas and info with fellow sailors.
> Quick question. I have sailed my C+C 29 MII in all kinds of conditions and love it. Unity (boat name) is keeping me safe and dry.
> I am interested in anyone who would like to comment on taking her accross the Atlantic. I have started a lot of upgrades and do not plan on crossing for a good 5 years. I do not want to buy another more worthy boat as I really enjoy this boat. I have sailed her in many crazy conditions and found her up for the task, she is a bit of a rough ride though !
> 
> ...


This boat is a nice coastal racer/cruiser, with the emphasis on racer. But i consider this boat is a very poor choice for blue water use: light, wide beam, I beleive a flat bottom, properly consrtucted but not robust, very little tankage, very little storage, very little carrying capacity.

Not to say that if you are prudent, you are not likely to survive...people cross the ocean in amazing crafts and usually make it...but there are other boats this size that make a much better base for a small blue water cruiser. You will be fundamentally trying to refit this boat into something neither the designers nor builder intended it to be. You can at best have limited success.


----------



## Lendow (Dec 30, 2009)

The cc 29 MI pre 80's have a flat bottom but the Mark II is not a flat bottom. Would you think the boat is fine for a trip up to the caribean from great lakes?

thanks
Len


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Down the ICW should be fine.


----------

